
Open offices have driven Panasonic to make horse blinders for humans - djsumdog
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/17/open-offices-have-driven-panasonic-to-make-horse-blinders-for-humans/
======
lunias
TechCrunch just frustrated the hell out of me with the worst bit of UX that I
have seen recently. I made a webm in case it's only happening to me for some
reason.

[https://gfycat.com/SerpentineDirtyAmericanpainthorse](https://gfycat.com/SerpentineDirtyAmericanpainthorse)

As I scroll past the end of the article it struggles to spit out an ad and
then actually locks me out of scrolling back up the page. I have to use the
back button to get back to the article.

Who comes up with this stuff? I'm genuinely curious as to why this was
implemented.

